# Grindcore



## TurboArmatron (Jan 31, 2021)

Can anyone recommend any good grindcore that I might not have heard? Like maybe a local band where you live. Or maybe some D-Beat?


----------



## Glass Roads (Jan 31, 2021)

I really like Wretched Fuck from Spokane. They're great live. Looking at your profile picture, I think you'd like them


----------



## Romanriff (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Freakcreature (Feb 1, 2021)

The Shitlickers is one of my fav dbeat bands, I don't listen to that much grindcore, but if you haven't already listened check out Bolt Thrower (I know it isnt really grindcore)


----------



## Hobo Corncob (Feb 1, 2021)

If you haven't already, check out the youtube channel "grindwar channel" they have a lot of grindcore, d-beat and crust.


----------



## WanderLost (Feb 1, 2021)

Not sure how grindcore it is but these guys are from Everett wa:
https://numbsludgegrind.bandcamp.com/
Drug Problem (new zealand)


Same members as Drug Problem:


----------



## WanderLost (Feb 1, 2021)

This is really good too imo


----------



## razorwire1312 (Feb 5, 2021)

based off yr pfp i bet you would love the anarcho-communist solo grindcore act liberteer. a local d-beat/crust band from where im at that i love is physique!


----------



## SeetherSalad79 (Mar 3, 2021)

Gronibard, UltraVomit, Inhumate, Sublime Cadaveric Decomposition are a few Grindcore bands from my native France...Bleed the Pigs was a grindcore/powerviolence outfit from here in TN, they were pretty groovy.


----------



## TurboArmatron (Mar 3, 2021)

SeetherSalad79 said:


> Gronibard, UltraVomit, Inhumate, Sublime Cadaveric Decomposition are a few Grindcore bands from my native France...Bleed the Pigs was a grindcore/powerviolence outfit from here in TN, they were pretty groovy.


It's not grind but french D-Beat band Potence is the shit. I can't find any of there stuff except for on YouTube though 😭


----------



## SeetherSalad79 (Mar 3, 2021)

TurboArmatron said:


> It's not grind but french D-Beat band Potence is the shit. I can't find any of there stuff except for on YouTube though 😭


They're on bandcamp! Potence - https://potence.bandcamp.com/music


----------



## TurboArmatron (Mar 3, 2021)

SeetherSalad79 said:


> They're on bandcamp! Potence - https://potence.bandcamp.com/music


Yeah I was hoping for some vinyl though


----------



## SeetherSalad79 (Mar 4, 2021)

TurboArmatron said:


> Yeah I was hoping for some vinyl though


This is one of the places I know that has Le Culte Des Bourreaux - Urgence Disk Records
I know Impure Muzik distributed the album L'amour Au Temps De La Peste for a while on vinyl but I'm not sure if they still do.

*edit* Deaf Death Husky Recordsreleased the demo on vinyl */edit*


----------



## TurboArmatron (Mar 4, 2021)

SeetherSalad79 said:


> This is one of the places I know that has Le Culte Des Bourreaux - Urgence Disk Records
> I know Impure Muzik distributed the album L'amour Au Temps De La Peste for a while on vinyl but I'm not sure if they still do.
> 
> *edit* Deaf Death Husky Recordsreleased the demo on vinyl */edit*


Cool thanks. Where in Tenn are you living. I lived in memphis for awhile years ago. It's such a shame about Omar from Negro Terror. He was a good dude and Negro Terror was my favorite punk/hardcore bands around lately. They totally owed Skrewdriver covering invasion and changing voice of britain into voice of memphis. Not just because it's four black guys but also because they just did it so well.


----------

